
How the Ballpoint Pen Killed Cursive - occamschainsaw
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2015/08/ballpoint-pens-object-lesson-history-handwriting/402205/
======
sbr464
I prefer Lamy, just wish they wrote on vertical surfaces better (paper on
walls, etc).

